# Hermann Eggs - when to give up on them?



## Doone (Sep 8, 2014)

Our female Hermann laid her first clutch of 5 eggs 66 days ago. We have for the first time ever tried to incubate (previously had eggs but not tried to incubate before).

As it is my first time, I bought an incubator and from day 2, have incubated at 32 degrees C. We are on day 65 from the date of laying but there seems to have been no change to the eggs. I have tried candling today but can see nothing in the eggs.

We have another clutch of 5 that were also laid 2 weeks after the first ones but they also do not appear to contain anything when candling.

Eggs have been left undisturbed for the whole time. They were not buried, just laid on some loose earth and we have not had any eggs that we know of for about 7 years.

How long should I wait before I dispose of the eggs?


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 8, 2014)

You could also hold them up to an LED type light... they might not be fertile!


----------



## TeguBuzz (Sep 10, 2014)

Could you post a pic? Are they putting out a strong, bad scent? Could be infertile, and after 65 days - I'd assume that if they are, they wouldn't smell or look too good.


----------



## kimber_lee_314 (Sep 10, 2014)

I keep all my eggs until the explode or get moldy. I have been surprised with a hatchling more than once when I thought an egg was no good. Don't give up yet - 66 days is still early.


----------



## turtlelady80 (Sep 12, 2014)

I agree with kimber-lee-314...i too have been surprised....don't throw any egg away unless it's oozing and smelly, molding or explodes. You just never know..


----------

